# O2 und Vodafone kassieren für vergebliche Anrufe



## Kalle59 (27 April 2005)

> Die Mobilfunkanbieter bieten ihren Kunden einen besonderen Service. Ist das Handy ausgeschaltet oder die Mailbox deaktiviert, erhalten sie beim Einschalten des Gerätes eine SMS mit den Rufnummern verpasster Anrufe. Der Haken: Vodafone und O2 schicken dem Anrufer dafür die Rechnung, egal ob sie den Service wollen oder nicht.



http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,353772,00.html


Die "Funktion" ist bei mir (E-Plus) umsonst!


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> > ...Vodafone und O2 schicken dem Anrufer dafür die Rechnung...


Bin bei O² und kann von Kostenpflicht nichts erkennen. Gerade gestern erhielt ich folgende SMS bei einem abgewiesenen Anruf:


> Anruf-Info:
> 0308769***** hat versucht
> Sie anzurufen (26.04. um 12:57)
> * Dieser Dienst ist fuer Sie
> kostenlos


----------



## webwatcher (27 April 2005)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/UNIQ111451812427537858/link195302A.html


> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg mehren sich die Beschwerden
> über den neuen Anruf-Service bei O2. Ist das Handy eines O2-Kunden ausgeschaltet
> oder die Mailbox deaktiviert, erhält er beim Einschalten des Gerätes Kurzmitteilungen
> mit den Rufnummern verpasster Anrufe. Für diesen Service am Kunden sollen die Anrufer
> ...


*für den Anrufer, nicht für den Angerufenen! *
(frag mal den,  der dich angerufen hat...
ist zu empfehlen, das Handy immer  eingeschaltet zu lassen und möglichst Tiefgaragen
 zu meiden , um deine Freunde und  Bekannten   nicht zu sehr zu vergrätzen.....) 

ww


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2005)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> *für den Anrufer, nicht für den Angerufenen! * (frag mal den,  der dich angerufen hat.....)


Danke für den Hinweis. Der Anrufer war meine Frau von unserem Geschäftsanschluss aus - der EVN wird demnächst sicher Licht ins Dunkel bringen.  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2005)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> > Selbst wenn sich der O2-Kunde über die für ihn kostenlose Informationen freut, für die Anrufer sind sie eine ungewollte und ärgerliche Kostenfalle. Schon zu günstigen Nebenzeiten zahlen sie 49 Cent pro vergeblichem Anruf, zu Hauptzeiten deutlich mehr.


Jetzt bin ich aber echt gespannt, wie das berechnet werden soll. Gemäß Tarifstruktur unseres Netzbetreibers können die Kosten nicht erhoben werden - damit dürfte der Betrag unter Summe anderer Anbieter laufen und dort ist dann der "Einwand" setzbar. Da freue ich mich ja schon auf das bevorstehende Forderungsmanagement des Drittanbieters.


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2005)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Verbraucherzentrale BW schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als erste Reaktion auf diesen durchaus exklusiven aber für mich und meine Anrufer ungewünschten Service, habe ich mich bei O² schlau gemacht:


- der nicht entgegengenommene/abgewiesene Anruf kostet den Anrufer einheitlich 19 Cent;
- das Leistungsmerkmal kann vom Handynutzer, über die Kundenbetreuung bei O², deaktiviert werden.


----------



## DNA2 (28 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> - das Leistungsmerkmal kann vom Handynutzer, über die Kundenbetreuung bei O², deaktiviert werden.


Na super - muss ich also jedes Mal meine O2-Freunde vorher fragen, ob sie das getan haben, bevor ich versuche, sie anzurufen.
Vielleicht richtet O2 eine Datenbank ein, bei der ich anrufen kann, um das zu erfragen - sagen wir, z.B., für 19 Cent pro Anruf?

O2 can go ...


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2005)

Scheint mir eine ziemlich seltsame Auffassung zu sein:

Wo ist der Verbindungswert des Anrufers, wenn keine Verbindung zu Stande kam?

Vorsichtshalber: Komme ich durch, kann ich reden - lande ich bei Abwesenheit/Abweisung auf dem AB, kann ich das auch. Habe ich weder eine Info erhalten noch eine Info absetzen können - wofür soll ich zahlen?

Anders herum: Wer hat den korrespondierenden Willen (Vertragsschluss), bei vollständigem Unnutzen 19 Cent zahlen zu wollen, nur für die Info, dass jemand unerreichbar ist?


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> - wofür soll ich zahlen?


Diese Frage stelle ich mir für meine Freunde, Kunden und sonstige Anrufer auch - das ist doch nicht fair!

Die Kundenbetreuung von O² erklärte mir dann auch, dass der Anrufer eine Ansage erhält, dass der nicht erreichbare O²-Kunde eine Nachricht bekommt - die zuvor aufgezeigte SMS!
Außerdem erklärte man mir weiter, dass der Anrufer ja der Abrechnung bei seinem Netzbetreiber widersprechen kann - somit scheint mir die Aktion eher ein Versuchsballon zu sein, um die Akzeptanz am telefonierenden Objekt zu erforschen.
 :abgelehnt:


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> somit scheint mir die Aktion eher ein Versuchsballon zu sein, um die Akzeptanz am telefonierenden Objekt zu erforschen.
> :abgelehnt:


Ich glaube, dass die meisten das überhaupt nicht merken weil kaum einer seinen EVN entsprechend kontrolliert.


----------



## Kalle59 (29 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> - das Leistungsmerkmal kann vom Handynutzer, über die Kundenbetreuung bei O², deaktiviert werden.



Informiert der Provider denn überhaupt, daß diese "Leistung" aktiviert worden ist?


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Informiert der Provider denn überhaupt, daß diese "Leistung" aktiviert worden ist?


Nein, zumindest, nicht dass ich wüsste - allerdings erhält man bei O² in den Rechnungen stets Flyer, in denen sowas (zwischen viel Eigenwerbung) stehen könnte. Einen weiteren Vertrag habe ich aber online und da ich der Zusendung von Informationen (Werbung) widersprochen habe, erhalte ich keine Nachrichten. Meinem Erachten nach ist das eine Änderung der Vertragsbedingungen und die sollten explizit bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Meinem Erachten nach ist das eine Änderung der Vertragsbedingungen und die sollten explizit bekannt gegeben werden.


Gegen ein geläufiges (auch hier lesbares) Fehlurteil: 

Vertragsbedingungen werden nicht "bekannt gegeben", sondern vereinbart. Und zwar *bei Vertragsschluss*. Jede spätere Änderung ist von beiden Vertragsparteien vorzunehmen, nicht einseitig vorzugeben.

Es ist allerdings - und gar nicht ohne Hürden - möglich, in den ursprünglichen Vertragsvereinbarungen festzulegen, dass der Vertragspartner (hier: Kunde) bereits vorab damit einverstanden ist, dass spätere Änderungen möglich sind - ihm muss aber die rechtliche Möglichkeit eingeräumt sein, von den gewünschten Änderungen rechtzeitig (und sicher) Kenntnis zu erlangen und diesen in angemessener Frist zu widersprechen. Und wenn er dies tut, nämlich dem Änderungsvorschlag widerspricht, bleibt der ursprüngliche Vertrag in allen Bestandteilen erst mal wirksam (meistens wird dann - was auch vorher vereinbart war - vom Anbieter außerordentlich gekündigt).

*AGB sind kein Gesetz, sondern vorformulierte "Massenverkehrs-Vertragsbestandteile".*


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2005)

Danke KatzenHai, für die Ausführung - allein mit dem letzten Satz ist das Hauptsächliche ja schon ausgedrückt - da kann man wohl nichts machen. Da mir meine Handyverträge wichtig sind, hatte ich den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes beschritten und einfach den Dienst deaktivieren lassen. Wie es nun um die einmalige Berechnung beim Anrufer steht, wird sich in den nächsten Wochen zeigen, nämlich dann, wenn die Rechnung eingetrudelt ist.

Aber immerhin - bei den Medien ist dieses Thema auch schon angekommen:


			
				Druckausgabe der Abendzeitung vom 29.4.05 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der ersten Seite
> 
> Handy aus - trotzdem zahlen
> Verbraucherschützer warnen: Gebühr auch wenn niemand abhebt
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (29 April 2005)

Selbst Bild-Online berichtet darüber:

http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/handyco/aktuell/2005/04/o2__abzocke/o2__mailbox.html 
Und da bezweifle noch einer "Bild bildet"


----------



## stieglitz (29 April 2005)

Ganz O.T.
Wenn man sich den Quelltext von Bild-Online anschaut, findet man folgenden Eintrag:


> meta name="keywords" content="Auto, Bild, Bilder, Börse, Chat, Computer, Download, Dvd, Erotik, Frauen, Fun, Games, Geld, Gewinnen, gratis, Handy, Kino, kostenlos, kostenlose, Mp3, Musik, Nachrichten, News, Promis, Reise, Sex, sexy, Shop, Show, Sms, Software, Spiele, Sport, T-online, Video">



Recht aufschlussreich die keywords.


----------

